# Canon EOS 5DS R With the Zeiss Otus 85mm f/1.4 Samples



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 19, 2015)

```
PhotographyBLOG has posted 25jpg and 25raw files using the Canon EOS 5DS R, paired with the Zeiss Otus 85mm f/1.4. The level of detail is very good, especially on the studio shots.</p>
<blockquote><p>Here are 25 JPEG (Fine Detail picture style) and 25 Raw images taken with a final production version of the Canon EOS 5Ds DSLR camera with the Zeiss Otus 85mm f/1.4 lens. As always with our sample images, they’re straight out of the camera with no post-processing…</p></blockquote>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.photographyblog.com/previews/canon_eos_5ds_zeiss_otus_85mm_photos/" target="_blank">View the sample Images</a> |  <strong>Canon EOS 5DS R: </strong><a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA5DS.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a><strong> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1119026-REG/canon_0581c002_eos_5ds_dslr_camera.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00T3ERPT8/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00T3ERPT8&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=C3LAZKJCU4IRBJUF" target="_blank">Amazon</a></strong>

</strong></p>
```


----------



## zim (Jun 19, 2015)

First reaction.... Brave girl!! 

Looks mighty impressing to me, plenty of shadow detail, I'll let others lift away


----------



## Marshwader (Jun 19, 2015)

The Photography blog samples are *Canon EOS 5Ds *not Canon EOS 5DsR!
Important if you want to judge the detail which is very impressive and makes me wonder why you'd need the "R"


----------



## Maiaibing (Jun 19, 2015)

​


Canon Rumors said:


> PhotographyBLOG has posted 25jpg and 25raw files using the Canon EOS 5DS R, paired with the Zeiss Otus 85mm f/1.4. The level of detail is very good,



Try as I may there's no way I can confirm the guy is holding a 5DS R by looking at the reflection in her eye.


----------



## distant.star (Jun 19, 2015)

.
I don't see anything I need here beyond what I can do with my 5D3 and 135L or 85 f/1.2L.

Diminishing returns.


----------



## sleepnever (Jun 19, 2015)

distant.star said:


> .
> I don't see anything I need here beyond what I can do with my 5D3 and 135L or 85 f/1.2L.
> 
> Diminishing returns.



I agree. I clicked on the JPEG sample @ f/11, with her on the beach and I'm not trying to be negative because I want Canon to succeed obviously, but I'm just not seeing the "omg wow" factor. It looks the same, as you said, that I can pull off with my 5D3 and L lenses. Only difference is that its fricken HUGE. Is that the point? If it is, ok neat. I thought there was a resolution/detail bump.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 19, 2015)

sleepnever said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Yes, that is the point. 

That is the only reason Canon made them, if you don't want or need huge then don't even consider them. I'd love a reason to have one but the truth is even though I print more than most I simply don't need huge, and a 5D MkIII/IV/1DX MkII will serve me much better than a 5DS/R.


----------



## Marshwader (Jun 19, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> sleepnever said:
> 
> 
> > distant.star said:
> ...





If all you are looking at are the jpegs you are missing the point. Develop a raw and you'll find: the detail is pretty amazing and so is the degree to which you can open up shadows. Yes it is in part about printing large and retaining detail, which is great but the greater resolution is also very visible in smaller prints. The camera tested here is the Ds not the DsR. Even more amazing how fantastic the detail is.


----------



## Adelino (Jun 19, 2015)

The resolution on her nose hair.... is that what portraits will come to? There will be A LOT of post shot work done to clean up the average person.


----------



## Famateur (Jun 19, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > ...its fricken HUGE. *Is that the point?* If it is, ok neat.
> ...



Agreed. It seems pretty clear to me that the point of this camera is to produce huge resolution in order to:

1. Make _very _large prints with full-size files.
2. Crop heavily and still make high-quality standard sized prints.

If one doesn't print extra large or crop, then, of course, the point of this camera is lost, and a 5DIII will be fine.

I was a little disappointed that I couldn't quite make out the brand of octabox in the catch lights. 

One thing that I noticed is that a lot of the talk about the sensor resolution so far in other threads seems to revolve around resolving power of lenses. From these sample images, it would seem that (if you meet the two reasons above for using this camera) nailing focus is going to be the bigger challenge, especially at wide apertures!

Some of the sample portraits were stupid-sharp, but focus was on the specular highlights of the eyelid, leaving lashes out of focus. At "normal" print sizes, it wouldn't be noticeable, but, again, if one is using this camera, cropped or small prints aren't the plan. Better have excellent skills and/or lens AF that gets it right...



zim said:


> First reaction.... Brave girl!!



Mine, too!!!


----------



## bchernicoff (Jun 19, 2015)

Here is a 100% crop from a RAW. This level of detail excites me for landscape, but seems utter overkill for portraits.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 19, 2015)

You didn't do the quote thing right...


----------



## mike b (Jun 19, 2015)

bdunbar79 said:


> You didn't do the quote thing right...


yeah doesnt seem to let you can cancel your message ........and by some error I deleted square bracket and my keyboard doesnt have one to reinsert!!


----------



## mike b (Jun 19, 2015)

mike b said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > You didn't do the quote thing right...
> ...


Got it now.....
Keep up Administrator you are the ONLY person to incorrectly call them taken by a" 5dsr" Considering half the babble on this forum subject is about the difference between the cameras and you are the" grand honcho" it does seem somewhat unforgivable to make such a basic error.Cant blame it on autocorrect either!! Getting my R tomorrow and hope to post some raw files paired with a canon mount otus 55 mm over the w/e.As an aside I am in the "Not so impressed camp" after downloading 10 or so raw files but need the large pixel count as work demands severe cropping and high resolution enlargement.The otus with the mk 3 make a fabulous combination and i would be happy to stick with that.Image resolution in my private images is not the highest priority but colour rendition is and thats what this this lens delivers in spades.As i have said before i am not a logo fanboy but in Ophthalmic lenses zeiss have a reputation second to none especially in complex higher power prescription cases.I have prescribed them many times and cant think of a case where i have been let down in 25 years!! Ah yes forgot one problem their ophthalmic lenses are pretty expensive too.
mike


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 19, 2015)

mike b said:


> .........but need the large pixel count as work demands severe cropping and high resolution enlargement.



I don't understand people that say this, if you are always going to crop heavily then a 70D is a better tool.


----------



## longdrive70 (Jun 19, 2015)

distant.star said:


> .
> I don't see anything I need here beyond what I can do with my 5D3 and 135L or 85 f/1.2L.
> 
> Diminishing returns.



Agreed...I feel the same way about my G1X ;D


----------



## mtavel (Jun 19, 2015)

All I can think about is the amount of post processing I would need to do to these. It's bad enough when there is a wrinkle here, blemish there, hair out of place.

This is getting to the point where you have to heal brush stray carbon atoms.


----------



## gary samples (Jun 19, 2015)

love my 5ds so far I envision many uses now I have a machine gun (1Dx) and a bazooka ( 5ds)
There is no blinder man than the one who voluntarily closes his eyes ! :


----------



## Eldar (Jun 19, 2015)

I had absolutely no reason to buy the 5DSR, since my current gear far outperforms my skills, but I have a very poor character and could not resist the temptation. 

My initial reaction to the announcement was massive disappointment, but curiosity took over and I picked up a 5DSR yesterday. I have not had time to test it with the Zeiss glass yet, but I took a few shots on my way to work this morning, with the 24-70 f2.8L II. I am currently in pixle scrutiny mode, looking for all kinds of details, so this is not meant for anything else than that.

My thought was also, at least to some extent, that I rarely print large enough, to justify this resolution. On top of that, I am hardly a print expert. But I have just printed the attached image on my Canon Pro-1, at maximum resolution and the level of detail is simply phenomenal. So it is easy to say that a full size image, printed in A3+ format has more information than I have ever seen in an A3+ print before. 

But resolution was expected. What is much more pleasing is the other quality elements. I have still just barely started using the camera, so I cannot be too conclusive, but so far it looks like a clear improvement over the 5DIII (and 1DX), at low ISO. I have so far not been above 1600, so I cannot say how good or bad it´ll be higher up.

_UPDATE: When I look at the quality of the published image in sRGB, with size restrictions, it is not in the vicinity of doing the original justice!_


----------



## Famateur (Jun 19, 2015)

mike b said:


> Keep up Administrator you are the ONLY person to incorrectly call them taken by a" 5dsr" Considering half the babble on this forum subject is about the difference between the cameras and you are the" grand honcho" it does seem somewhat unforgivable to make such a basic error.Cant blame it on autocorrect either!!



Well I'll be damned. The CR Admins are human after all! 

I wonder if the other half of the "babble" is mostly comprised of snide criticisms... :

PS: The title of Grand Honcho is well-deserved. Great website, in my opinion...


----------



## Famateur (Jun 19, 2015)

gary samples said:


> ...now I have a machine gun (1Dx) and a bazooka ( 5ds)...



This made me laugh...and then picture the subject getting carpet-bombed with pixels!


----------



## PureClassA (Jun 19, 2015)

I did some off the cuff shooting handheld last night in my house with the 5DSR at 6400. It was VERY impressive. Canon's claim that it's not a high ISO camera may be so if you judge by it's comparative limit topping out at 6400 vs. some others, but 6400 is the top end I dare say MOST of us will confidently shoot at and the 5DSR does NOT disappoint. No, it's not the Sony A7S, but nothing else is. I'm very pleased with it. Hope you will be too!



Eldar said:


> I had absolutely no reason to buy the 5DSR, since my current gear far outperforms my skills, but I have a very poor character and could not resist the temptation.
> 
> My initial reaction to the announcement was massive disappointment, but curiosity took over and I picked up a 5DSR yesterday. I have not had time to test it with the Zeiss glass yet, but I took a few shots on my way to work this morning, with the 24-70 f2.8L II. I am currently in pixle scrutiny mode, looking for all kinds of details, so this is not meant for anything else than that.
> 
> ...


----------



## PureClassA (Jun 19, 2015)

PS - Eldar, how many prints can you get off that machine with one set of ink? Keep thinking about getting one for small print runs 



Eldar said:


> I had absolutely no reason to buy the 5DSR, since my current gear far outperforms my skills, but I have a very poor character and could not resist the temptation.
> 
> My initial reaction to the announcement was massive disappointment, but curiosity took over and I picked up a 5DSR yesterday. I have not had time to test it with the Zeiss glass yet, but I took a few shots on my way to work this morning, with the 24-70 f2.8L II. I am currently in pixle scrutiny mode, looking for all kinds of details, so this is not meant for anything else than that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eldar (Jun 19, 2015)

Capacity on the Pro-1 is quite impressive. But if you leave it unused, the ink dries out faster than I like. Orint quality is very impressive, especially B&W. I do not have a number to give though, I don't print enough for that.


----------



## Famateur (Jun 19, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> PS - Eldar, how many prints can you get off that machine with one set of ink? Keep thinking about getting one for small print runs



I'm obviously not Eldar, and I have a Pro-100 (dye, not pigment), but I've found the ink cost analyses from Red River Paper to be helpful, so I'm passing along the one they did for the Pro-1: http://www.redrivercatalog.com/cost-of-inkjet-printing-canon-pro-1.html

Cheers.


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2015)

Nifelheim said:


> mitt i natten Eldar och hakfjell glad midsommar kl0300
> time 0300 and midsummer in Scandinvia and Norway



Lovely shot, Nifelheim.

...And welcome to CR


----------



## Eldar (Jun 20, 2015)

dilbert said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


I gave up the study of other people's pictures, raw or jpeg, awhile ago and decided to wait for my own. Now I have it and, compared to the expectation I had from the files I did look at, the 5DSR exceeds my expectations. And again, apart from changeable focusing screens, I am very happy (so far). 

Now I'm off to Crete and hope to find some good motives there.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 20, 2015)

distant.star said:


> .
> I don't see anything I need here beyond what I can do with my 5D3 and 135L or 85 f/1.2L.
> 
> Diminishing returns.



You might want to save your comment until you hand-on the RAW files. 

I took about 20shots with 70-200, amazing detail.


----------



## PaulOnline (Jun 21, 2015)

Hello,

I was checking out the 5DS R Today. Here is an image taken with the 5DS R with a 100-400 EF II with a 1.4x III converter at 560mm at ISO 200 F8. It was imported to Lightroom and exported. The next will be a 1:1 crop.

Sincerely,

Paul


----------



## PaulOnline (Jun 21, 2015)

Here is the 1:1 crop...

I hope I'm doing this right... this is my first post to the site...


----------



## Click (Jun 22, 2015)

Hello Paul. Welcome to CR.


----------



## wsmith96 (Jun 22, 2015)

PaulOnline said:


> Here is the 1:1 crop...
> 
> I hope I'm doing this right... this is my first post to the site...



Wow!!! This is a great example of the detail the 5DS R provides.


----------



## PaulOnline (Jun 22, 2015)

Hello,

Going through the images is interesting. I always find my learning comes from sorting and editing images. 

Shooting spot-on sharp is going to be a challenge for this camera. Particularly for moving subjects and hand held shots. You can't use the extra resolution if it is blurry. You can move the shutter speed up but then the depth of field means limited field of sharpness.

As expect, the camera takes more shooting skills to make use of the extra pixels. I knew this going in and used a tripod and paid extra attention to being steady in my tracking. Propellor aircraft take special efforts as the shutter speed has to be kept low to show at least some movement of the prop. This camera will be a struggle to balance the need to shoot higher for sharpness vs. slower for the prop. I may have to rethink and experiment on this.

None of this should be new to the photographer, but I do know that if I shot for online presentation I can get pretty sloppy knowing the eventual output resolution. I'm going to have to tighten up as I shot more for large prints.

I expect that the real win with the camera, for most shots, will be the massive flexibility to get multiple shots from one frame. In post production you can crop in (and in and in) and isolate many individual shots from one image and still have enough size to print at a good size.

I'm not a high ISO shooter, but when you start cropping way in the noise becomes more evident - just as it is when any other camera.


----------



## thejager (Jun 22, 2015)

i wanna see some copystand work using a Coastal Optics on a metabones or similar adapter.


----------



## Travelintrevor (Jun 22, 2015)

PaulOnline said:


> Here is the 1:1 crop...
> 
> I hope I'm doing this right... this is my first post to the site...



now that is just ridiculous detail. One of my weaknesses as a photographer is that I tend to shoot wide a lot and with one of these, I could crop and have multiple photos out of one frame. I have gotten better of the years about taking a few stops closer but there are still times....


----------



## tmwilkes (Jun 23, 2015)

Im beyond excited to see what these cameras can do in conjunction with my iPF9400's. I already get good quality prints with my 1Dx and my 5D mk3. I can't wait to run off a 60"x90" print and really see the detail.


----------



## Diko (Jun 23, 2015)

Really?!?! Really?!?! Really?!?! Had to shoot a F***ing portrait with that awesomeness of a GODnesslike gooodness?

One portrait - OK. All of them Portraits? How retarded one should be? Where are the LANDSCAPE photographers? They need sample photos too. 

And I am NOT a landscape photographer.... 

Night shoots, Wild Life shoots I know - it sounds crazy, but let's face it - I am crazy enough to rant, because at least one human being should test all possible scenarios utilizing this LOVELY pair...


----------



## massive (Jun 29, 2015)

thejager said:


> i wanna see some copystand work using a Coastal Optics on a metabones or similar adapter.



I have no idea what any of that means :-\


----------



## dcm (Jun 30, 2015)

massive said:


> thejager said:
> 
> 
> > i wanna see some copystand work using a Coastal Optics on a metabones or similar adapter.
> ...



If your are serious, let me decode a bit. 

1) Coastal Optics makes a specialty macro lens (understatement). Here's Roger at LensRentals take, http://www.lensrentals.com/rent/nikon/lenses/specialty/coastal-optics-uv-vis-ir-60mm-macro-for-nikon. You could probably stop now after visiting the link. 
2) the lens is only available in Nikon F mount so you need some kind of adapter to mount on a Canon body
3) to get the most out of this lens you might want to use a copy stand rather than tripod or handheld.


----------



## thejager (Jun 30, 2015)

Sorry...didnt think i was being confusing... my point was that i wanted to see the 5DSr used with a very high end APO lens on a very flat and controllable surface devoid of shake etc. I just want to see the 5DSr at its max potential i guess.

In this case the Coastal Optics 60mm APO Macro, it is the best DSLR lens i have ever used (despite a few weird manageable hot spots), i do copy and technical work in UV, IR, so a true APO lens means a lot to my work, and i work on copy stands a lot as well.

As that lens is F mount only, you need a converter to get it to the 5DSr, in this case i mentioned the metabones as it has a solid reputation, though i have considered the Rayqual adapter too, as a colleague of mine has used that combination on their Canon bodies in the past.


I believe I will be picking up the 5DSr in the next month or so, though i was considering two bodies so perhaps i wait on the second until i see the Sony A7r2 in action.


----------



## massive (Jun 30, 2015)

dcm said:


> massive said:
> 
> 
> > thejager said:
> ...



thank you very much for that explanation


----------



## HighLowISO (Jul 3, 2015)

What is that streak across the frame, was there something in front of the lens?


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi HLI. 
I would suspect that it is a chain link fence from the repeated appearance of the pattern lower right, it is probably repeated in the upper left, but is lost in the sky! 
Not my image but thought I would offer a theory. 

Cheers, Graham. 



HighLowISO said:


> What is that streak across the frame, was there something in front of the lens?


----------



## danski0224 (Jul 3, 2015)

HighLowISO said:


> What is that streak across the frame, was there something in front of the lens?



More than likely, it is a support/tension wire on another aircraft wing.


----------

